# Please help if you can......



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok so hope all are well,
I need a new Projector but have limited funds, I have a chance to buy a Sony VPL VW100 (AKA RUBY)
for $750 with 300 hrs on it with a mount (this was $10,000 not long ago). I know its a older model but it is 1080p and far cheaper than most every good 1080P option. I guess I wonder if I should jump on this or save up for a modern model like the Panasonic 4000, Epson 8500 or the like. 
I am trying to save cash but also want a killer pic so do you think the Sony is cheap enough to just go ahead and buy it?
I run a 92in screen in controlled basement room, I know bulb cost is high asnd its only 800 lumens but it compares to a Mitsu 6500 on movie mode that I watch daily, I also have a Panasonic PTAX 100 and I think its movie output is similar and fine with me, I just wont have the sports brightness I sometimes want but if its not there I guess I wont miss it.
So help with opinions please..............does it seem like a no brainer deal or should I think twice?
Thanks so much.......I am anxious to hear from you guys!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well seeing how you can't get the PJ for less then about $4500 I would snatch it up. For $750 you get 1080p a nice looking PJ and one that when you decide to sell it can get more then what you paid for it. It's a no brainer in my book.........Go get it.....:T


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, part of me wishes I could get a new state of the art unit but this sounds like if I need to save money I couldnt ask for a better alternative.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I know what you mean. You can get this now and start saving for the newer one later.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

$750 for the Sony is a great deal, you cant go wrong. I have a feeling that you wont be needing to upgrade it for quite some time.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I will start saving as soon as I get this one cause the bulb is $1000 for the Sony so I think I will flip it when it needs a new lamp. I feel half excited and halfed bummed. I am being stupid I guess, I really started wanting the Panasonic 4000 but just dont have the cash, hell maybe by the time I want to upgrade the Panasonic 4000 will be a paper weight knowing how technology moves lol.
At $2000 that model 4000 is so good I cant imagine what that kind of cash wil get in the future!


----------

